# vergebe 1x Gästepass



## Kaid15 (19. Mai 2012)

Hey, Leute
habe mir grad Diablo 3 gekauft und würde gerne 1 gästepass verlosen 

also, wer ein will muss
- mich in Skype adden (iamawsome33)
- dann werde ich ein bissel mit euch schreiben und so persönlich festlegen, wer es am ehesten verdient hat 
(aber bitte mich nicht voll spamen  danke und viel glück


----------



## Ryx (19. Mai 2012)

hier bitte


----------

